# What license needed for between 3.5-7.5T lorry?



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2011)

Also in NL, hope you don't mind me asking here too...

I am boggled.  I am lorry searching and have seen lots of lorries classed as non HGV at around 5.5T.

So what license/test would I need to do to drive one?  I passed my text after 1997, so can only drive a 3.5T on my license.

Hope someone can clear this up!

Thanks


----------



## SpottedCat (11 August 2011)

You need your C1 as a minimum - which lets you drive up to and including 7.5T. However, you may as well take your full class C (which lets you drive anything rigid) because the test is the same and the cost is the same!


----------



## JVB (11 August 2011)

You need a Catagory C1 licence to drive over 3.5t but under 7.5t , it would be a Cat C for anything over 7.5t - hope this helps


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 August 2011)

Thanks SC,  I was getting awfully confused.

Another question....  what's a rigid?  What does that mean please? 

Oops and thanks JVB - need to make sure I get this right once and for all


----------



## AandK (11 August 2011)

An 'HGV' is a lorry above 7.5t and someone would need an HGV entitlement (cat C) on their licence to drive it.
A 5.5t lorry is not an HGV so requires cat C1 on the licence to drive it.  If you passed your test before Jan 1997 then you have this entitlement automatically.  If like me, and you, you passed after Jan 1997 then you need to take a further test to drive anything over 3.5t.

I hope that helps


----------



## Kal (11 August 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Also in NL, hope you don't mind me asking here too...

I am boggled.  I am lorry searching and have seen lots of lorries classed as non HGV at around 5.5T.

So what license/test would I need to do to drive one?  I passed my text after 1997, so can only drive a 3.5T on my license.

Hope someone can clear this up!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Between 3.5 and 7.5 tonne it's just classed as class C, it's a lorry but obv not a heavy goods.

Over 7.5 tonne it's a class 2 which is a HGV vehicle but ridged

You can take either test, both cost about the same but if you take the first one, you can only drive upto a 7.5 tonne.

Prop doesn't make sense when i try and explain


----------



## JVB (11 August 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			You need your C1 as a minimum - which lets you drive up to and including 7.5T. However, you may as well take your full class C (which lets you drive anything rigid) because the test is the same and the cost is the same!
		
Click to expand...

I stared out doing this, but would have been taking my test in an 18t lorry which was a beast to drive and with only 5 days to learn I thought a nightmare, I passed my C1 driving a large van which was much easier and drove like a car, depends on how much training you have and what your instructor was like , mine was a pain in the b*tt!


----------



## SpottedCat (11 August 2011)

JVB said:



			I stared out doing this, but would have been taking my test in an 18t lorry which was a beast to drive and with only 5 days to learn I thought a nightmare, I passed my C1 driving a large van which was much easier and drove like a car, depends on how much training you have and what your instructor was like , mine was a pain in the b*tt!
		
Click to expand...

I did mine in an 18T and it was no different from driving my current 7.5T, except it had an extra gear! I did the 5 day course too. The benefit is I learnt all the road positioning, which I think would be easier to not have to do in a van?

OP: Rigid is not articulated, i.e. the cab is fixed to the body rather than being a separate tractor unit and trailer affair. All horseboxes you are likely to come across will be rigid.


----------



## Kal (11 August 2011)

Looks like i got my C etc all wrong, not with it today.

Cat C - Class 2 is HGV ridged (means that you haven't got a bendy bit behind the cab, you don't have a trailer on the back)

Cat C - Class 1 is HGV Artic (with a trialer on the back)

Cat C1 Up to 7.5 tonne

Thank thats better.

I got my Class 2 about 5 years ago, the lorry wasn't that much bigger than a 7.5 tonne, it's just the weight that counts.


----------

